# Got into an accident. Will uber insurance work?



## youtUBER

I got into an accident. Not my fault. 
My uberx passenger went to a lawyer/doctor.
My car is damaged.
I told my personal insurance that I was doing uberx trip, so I can't expect any help from them. Uber is dragging their feet after I submitted the accident report (emails, no phone number)
I have to play a waiting game and can't make money.
I will update this thread and let you know how their "best in the industry" insurance will work for me.


----------



## Walkersm

Other drivers insurance should cover everything if it was not your fault. Have you submitted a claim with them?

Good you had a passenger with you just in case the other drives insurance is not enough or non existent. 

You should not have even informed your carrier of any accident, that may come back to bite you. Ubers Insurance is primary with a passenger in vehicle so your company did not need to know a thing.


----------



## where's the beef?

If it's definitely not your fault, you should look for a repair shop willing to make the claim to the other party's insurance company.
Many body shops will do all the paper work for you...
Why don't you ask around?


----------



## youtUBER

What's funny, my insurance contacted the other guy's insurance and got no answer yet.


----------



## youtUBER

where's the beef? said:


> If it's definitely not your fault, you should look for a repair shop willing to make the claim to the other party's insurance company.
> Many body shops will do all the paper work for you...
> Why don't you ask around?


I have a repair shop. We decided to give a few more days for uber to call me. Then we will go for the plan B


----------



## youtUBER

Uber Insurance may be primary according to uber, but I'm sure, my passenger's lawyer will go after me and my insurance because uber doesn't even have a phone number. There is no point in hiding from them


----------



## ElectroFuzz

*Got into an accident. Will uber insurance work?*

Uber insurance doesn't need to work in this case unless the party at fault has no insurance.


----------



## AutumnMaiden

Keep us updated! And best of luck...


----------



## Richyrich

youtUBER said:


> I got into an accident. Not my fault.
> My uberx passenger went to a lawyer/doctor.
> My car is damaged.
> I told my personal insurance that I was doing uberx trip, so I can't expect any help from them. Uber is dragging their feet after I submitted the accident report (emails, no phone number)
> I have to play a waiting game and can't make money.
> I will update this thread and let you know how their "best in the industry" insurance will work for me.


A. You will be required to give your insurance info to the other party. Unless they hit you from behind you can almost count on them lying about whose fault it is and now you have told your ins. co. you were doing an Uberx trip so they will bail on you leaving you to find your own lawyer. I'd say you gotta a problem!!


----------



## LookyLou

Sorry to hear about your accident.

I am sure many will be watching this thread to see how this plays out. Please keep us updated and good luck with everything. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Walkersm

youtUBER said:


> I'm sure, my passenger's lawyer will go after me and my insurance because uber doesn't even have a phone number. There is no point in hiding from them


They will go after the other (at Fault) driver first. But yes if they are not satisfied you and Uber will be named in a lawsuit. They have to go after you to get to the big money of Uber. They have to establish that you are an agent of Uber. Something Uber says you are not in the terms of service. Uber will try to pin all liability on you if they do not feel like paying out on the accident. See Herrerra Vs. Uber.

If it gets to that level and you do not have $100K sitting around to hire a legal team to defend you your best bet is to offer yourself up to the passengers lawyer for them to represent you and waive any judgments against you in hopes of going after Ubers money. Also the situation in Herrerra Vs. Uber.


----------



## AutumnMaiden

You guys are officially scaring the Uber-loving s*** out of me.


----------



## where's the beef?

That's our fair-weather friend, I mean partner Uber!!!


----------



## kalo

I've posted MANY times about the liability all Uber drivers are taking on without adequate business liability insurance. It's one of the huge hidden "costs" that drivers are leaving out of the equation. Big reason I stopped driving.. (well.. I listed it as number 2 to Uber, after the stupid F'ing rating system) Drivers are turning a blind eye. Foolish...



AutumnMaiden said:


> You guys are officially scaring the Uber-loving s*** out of me.


You should be scared.. The only way to limit your risk is stop driving.. Good luck.. knock on wood.. say a little prayer..


----------



## Sydney Uber

Hang in there buddy, if the circumstances of the actual accident was clearly not your fault then whatever games the other party or your private insurance try to hang you out to dry will be seen for what it is by a court. Just a cheap dodge of their responsibility. 

This sounds like an easier case for UBER's legal team to defend than most. I'd be very surprised if UBER hung you out to dry. The difficulties in communicating with them is well documented, you are being treated like crap by them but that's just the way they treat everyone. 

Hope that makes you feel better my fellow Mushroom!


----------



## NightRider

Sydney Uber said:


> Hang in there buddy, if the circumstances of the actual accident was clearly not your fault then whatever games the other party or your private insurance try to hang you out to dry will be seen for what it is by a court. Just a cheap dodge of their responsibility.
> 
> This sounds like an easier case for UBER's legal team to defend than most. I'd be very surprised if UBER hung you out to dry. The difficulties in communicating with them is well documented, you are being treated like crap by them but that's just the way they treat everyone.
> 
> Hope that makes you feel better my fellow Mushroom!


This whole discussion makes me wonder how hard would it be for Uber to just put together a very small team with a phone number that can be contacted JUST for post-accident support. Hell, it doesn't even have to be a toll-free number if they are worried about costs, and they can have an automated system answer first to explain that no other support issues will be handled through that number. This one small thing would go such a long way towards making us feel a little less 'on our own' in these situations. How much could it possibly cost them to have one or two phone reps available around the clock?


----------



## jakob

Interested here to know, I also will follow, best of luck to you


----------



## Jeeves

NightRider said:


> This whole discussion makes me wonder how hard would it be for Uber to just put together a very small team with a phone number that can be contacted JUST for post-accident support. Hell, it doesn't even have to be a toll-free number if they are worried about costs, and they can have an automated system answer first to explain that no other support issues will be handled through that number. This one small thing would go such a long way towards making us feel a little less 'on our own' in these situations. How much could it possibly cost them to have one or two phone reps available around the clock?


Nice that Lyft does have a phone line for accidents and such...

All the best with this situation for you youtUber, I'm sure it will work out, and glad you are ok.


----------



## duggles

Let's be clear y'all... Uber COMMERCIAL insurance is primary when there is a pax in the car. Their collision/comprehensive insurance is SECONDARY in all cases where they claim it is applicable. Never is Uber's collision/comprehensive primary; it is always SECONDARY. Meaning they need you to fess up to your personal insurance in order to get a denial, which you can't do because you'll likely lose your personal insurance. Meaning, they really expect you to make a claim with your personal insurance leaving out the fact that you work for Uber and were working during the accident. Only way to get insurance to cover your ass is to lie.

Otherwise, hope you've been setting aside some of your Uber paycheck into an accident fund.


----------



## chi1cabby

NightRider said:


> This whole discussion makes me wonder how hard would it be for Uber to just put together a very small team with a phone number that can be contacted JUST for post-accident support. Hell, it doesn't even have to be a toll-free number if they are worried about costs, and they can have an automated system answer first to explain that no other support issues will be handled through that number. This one small thing would go such a long way towards making us feel a little less 'on our own' in these situations. How much could it possibly cost them to have one or two phone reps available around the clock?


There is an accident reporting number. It's manned by an answering service. Drivers call in with the accident details, and wait to be notified what to do next by email!

The number is *844-326-5774 
ALL DRIVERS PLEASE SAVE IT NOW TO YOUR CONTACTS.*

Here is a thread discussing this in detail:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/shame-on-uber.2134/page-3#post-20542


----------



## NightRider

duggles said:


> Let's be clear y'all... Uber COMMERCIAL insurance is primary when there is a pax in the car. Their collision/comprehensive insurance is SECONDARY in all cases where they claim it is applicable. Never is Uber's collision/comprehensive primary; it is always SECONDARY. Meaning they need you to fess up to your personal insurance in order to get a denial, which you can't do because you'll likely lose your personal insurance. Meaning, they really expect you to make a claim with your personal insurance leaving out the fact that you work for Uber and were working during the accident. Only way to get insurance to cover your ass is to lie.
> 
> Otherwise, hope you've been setting aside some of your Uber paycheck into an accident fund.


I think many people, including myself, are very much NOT clear on this. So, we do need to still go through our personal insurance, even when there is a passenger in the car?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Mazda3

From an email sent July 23, 2014 to UberX drivers:

"

From the moment you accept a trip to its conclusion, the coverage provided to rideshare partners is primary to your personal auto policy. (However it will not take precedence over any commercial auto insurance you may have for the vehicle).
If you have comprehensive and collision coverage for your vehicle on your personal auto policy, you are covered for comprehensive and collision by simply providing evidence that this coverage was in place at the time of the accident. Our insurer will no longer require you to make a claim on your personal auto insurance in order to get this coverage. This helps you get back on the road faster. "
Uber's insurance is the primary insurance carrier if you're rolling to go pick up someone, or if a pax is in your car. I was just about to stop driving for the insurance reason when I got this email. I'm still driving today.


----------



## NightRider

Mazda3 said:


> From an email sent July 23, 2014 to UberX drivers:
> 
> "
> 
> From the moment you accept a trip to its conclusion, the coverage provided to rideshare partners is primary to your personal auto policy. (However it will not take precedence over any commercial auto insurance you may have for the vehicle).
> If you have comprehensive and collision coverage for your vehicle on your personal auto policy, you are covered for comprehensive and collision by simply providing evidence that this coverage was in place at the time of the accident. Our insurer will no longer require you to make a claim on your personal auto insurance in order to get this coverage. This helps you get back on the road faster. "
> Uber's insurance is the primary insurance carrier if you're rolling to go pick up someone, or if a pax is in your car. I was just about to stop driving for the insurance reason when I got this email. I'm still driving today.


That's what I thought.. @duggles - any comments on this? Thanks!


----------



## Randy Shear

Mazda3 said:


> From an email sent July 23, 2014 to UberX drivers:
> 
> "
> 
> From the moment you accept a trip to its conclusion, the coverage provided to rideshare partners is primary to your personal auto policy. (However it will not take precedence over any commercial auto insurance you may have for the vehicle).
> If you have comprehensive and collision coverage for your vehicle on your personal auto policy, you are covered for comprehensive and collision by simply providing evidence that this coverage was in place at the time of the accident. Our insurer will no longer require you to make a claim on your personal auto insurance in order to get this coverage. This helps you get back on the road faster. "
> Uber's insurance is the primary insurance carrier if you're rolling to go pick up someone, or if a pax is in your car. I was just about to stop driving for the insurance reason when I got this email. I'm still driving today.


Thank God!!! I was about to stop driving as well. Phew!


----------



## duggles

NightRider said:


> That's what I thought.. @duggles - any comments on this? Thanks!


Is that different from state to state? I will have to review Colorado emails. Last I saw (and keep in mind, Colorado was the first state to legalize the ridesharing) Uber's insurance was only primary when it came to the customer and damage you do to other people/property, it was still secondary when it came to your own vehicle (collision/comprehensive). Not to mention, the Uber insurance you can pull up on the Waybill says the driver has no coverage for workmen's comp/medical.


----------



## duggles

Also, Uber lists another contact number... for customers to report drivers under the influence: https://www.uber.com/report-issue


----------



## duggles

NightRider said:


> That's what I thought.. @duggles - any comments on this? Thanks!


According to the Insurance blog http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsurance 

$50,000 of contingent comprehensive and collision insurance.* If a ridesharing driver holds personal comprehensive and collision insurance this policy covers physical damage to that vehicle that occurs during a trip, for any reason, up to $50,000 and with a $1,000 deductible.
The asterisk refers to: 
* This replaces our prior collision-only reimbursement program as of March 14, 2014.

** Effective as of March 14, 2014 in all U.S. states

According the blog their insurance is primary during a ride with passenger, contingent if you have app open/on without passenger.

Hope @youtUBER keeps us updated and holds Uber to their posted insurance information. We need to know how these things play out. While we all hope none of us get in an accident, we all need to be prepared for worst case scenarios.


----------



## youtUBER

Update:
I asked for update through email and the same uber manager replied that when an adjustor assigned to my case (no claim number) they will instruct me on what to do.
There was no "thank you for your patience" no "hi" or "bye"
just a dry "stop bothering me" general feel.
I called the other driver's insurance. They already have a claim number and adjustor's phone number with voicemail. I called 5 times during the day and left a voice mail. No call back yet.


----------



## Bobhopenut

Mazda3 said:


> From an email sent July 23, 2014 to UberX drivers:
> 
> "
> 
> From the moment you accept a trip to its conclusion, the coverage provided to rideshare partners is primary to your personal auto policy. (However it will not take precedence over any commercial auto insurance you may have for the vehicle).
> If you have comprehensive and collision coverage for your vehicle on your personal auto policy, you are covered for comprehensive and collision by simply providing evidence that this coverage was in place at the time of the accident. Our insurer will no longer require you to make a claim on your personal auto insurance in order to get this coverage. This helps you get back on the road faster. "
> Uber's insurance is the primary insurance carrier if you're rolling to go pick up someone, or if a pax is in your car. I was just about to stop driving for the insurance reason when I got this email. I'm still driving today.


Excuse me for not being well informed, but will Ubers insurance cover the damage to your car or just everything else?


----------



## Bobhopenut

youtUBER said:


> Update:
> I asked for update through email and the same uber manager replied that when an adjustor assigned to my case (no claim number) they will instruct me on what to do.
> There was no "thank you for your patience" no "hi" or "bye"
> just a dry "stop bothering me" general feel.
> I called the other driver's insurance. They already have a claim number and adjustor's phone number with voicemail. I called 5 times during the day and left a voice mail. No call back yet.


YoutUber, I hope everything works out for you. I will be watching this thread in detail. Which city did this happen in?


----------



## arklan

hope it works out... watching with concerned interest.


----------



## youtUBER

My insurance wanted to pay for repairs but I told them that my passenger was an uber rider. I was with them for 10 years and thought i needed to be straight with them. They said they needed to talk to the legal team before going on. It means they washed their hands on this, but still trying to contact the other party insurance
Uber keeps telling me to wait over email.
I don't know what kind tactic is that. 
The other party insurance can't figure out if their driver is actually covered by them, but told me to go to one of their shops and get an inspection done. I might go tomorrow


----------



## Baron VonStudley

Ok so sorry that the accident happened at all. It can happen to anyone at any time. This thread is a very important and informative but based on my past experience being rear ended once and having another freak accident where on a divided highway a car coming towards us lost the front drivers tire and it came flying at our car. In each case there was another driver at fault. I did not have to even tell my insurance because it was the other drivers settlement process. 
So all this talk about your own insurance confuses me. The other driver is primary uber is secondary and your insurance is off picking daisies. 
Uber has a $1000 deductible so you don't even want to deal with your comprehensive with them.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Mazda3 said:


> From an email sent July 23, 2014 to UberX drivers:
> 
> "
> 
> From the moment you accept a trip to its conclusion, the coverage provided to rideshare partners is primary to your personal auto policy. (However it will not take precedence over any commercial auto insurance you may have for the vehicle).
> If you have comprehensive and collision coverage for your vehicle on your personal auto policy, you are covered for comprehensive and collision by simply providing evidence that this coverage was in place at the time of the accident. Our insurer will no longer require you to make a claim on your personal auto insurance in order to get this coverage. This helps you get back on the road faster. "
> Uber's insurance is the primary insurance carrier if you're rolling to go pick up someone, or if a pax is in your car. I was just about to stop driving for the insurance reason when I got this email. I'm still driving today.


Good PI work Mazda3!

Any mention of at fault deductible/excess payment?
What about coverage limits to your vehicle - agreed or market value?

And personal cover for injury for the driver, passengers other motorists or pedestrians, what are the payout limits and does this match Limo/Taxi compulsory 3rd Party insurance in your state ?

Did they give you a download of the document?

It would be an interesting exercise to compare Rideshare insurance apples with Limo /Taxi insurance apples.


----------



## Droosk

Just an FYI to those still confused. If you look at the Waybill while a pax is active, it very clearly lists the Uber commercial insurance policy, contact information, policy #, etc. The information is in no way hidden.


----------



## NightRider

Droosk said:


> Just an FYI to those still confused. If you look at the Waybill while a pax is active, it very clearly lists the Uber commercial insurance policy, contact information, policy #, etc. The information is in no way hidden.


So you're saying that the insurance information is listed in the waybill *only when your passenger is still with you*? After the ride is completed that info is removed from the waybill?


----------



## Droosk

Well, there is no Waybill button when you're available but not active with a pax. However, if you, as a driver, are in an accident where you're at fault and you were Online but not with a pax, then uber is a secondary to your primary. The only thing to note is that if the uber policy has to kick in, there IS a deductible on that policy, just like there is on yours.

That being said, we're all claiming to be professional drivers by doing this. If you drive safely, don't speed, dont run lights, use your mirrors, etc, you really should never be the one at fault in an accident. I've been driving for nearly 20 years now, and have been in 3 accidents. Not one of them was I at fault in, and you better believe I drive even more safely when I have passengers. One of the reasons that my passengers tell me time and time again that they use Uber, is that we make them feel more safe.

Cabbies drive like idiots, and they don't care, because the companies don't care. They wreck the car, it just goes in for repair and they get another one. I wreck my car, and I'm screwed.


----------



## NightRider

Droosk said:


> Well, there is no Waybill button when you're available but not active with a pax. However, if you, as a driver, are in an accident where you're at fault and you were Online but not with a pax, then uber is a secondary to your primary. The only thing to note is that if the uber policy has to kick in, there IS a deductible on that policy, just like there is on yours.
> 
> That being said, we're all claiming to be professional drivers by doing this. If you drive safely, don't speed, dont run lights, use your mirrors, etc, you really should never be the one at fault in an accident. I've been driving for nearly 20 years now, and have been in 3 accidents. Not one of them was I at fault in, and you better believe I drive even more safely when I have passengers. One of the reasons that my passengers tell me time and time again that they use Uber, is that we make them feel more safe.
> 
> Cabbies drive like idiots, and they don't care, because the companies don't care. They wreck the car, it just goes in for repair and they get another one. I wreck my car, and I'm screwed.


Umm.. There is the waybill under Account, which shows the waybill from your last passenger. But, if you mean that you can't access it while you're online, then that is true. You have to go offline to get into the account screen.

EDIT: Nevermind, I get what you're saying now.


----------



## nawa

recently i got an accident while my uber app was off. when i claim to insurance they asked me if i use uber or not?-- so in this case who cover the loss? my personal insurance or uber? i told my insurance that i use my car only for personal use. is that a correct ans? please help me asp


----------



## Droosk

You got into an accident, Uber was not involved. That is all that matters.


----------



## nawa

yes uber was not involve but will my insurance cover it? and when my insurance asked me if i drive uber. what should i say?


----------



## Droosk

Why wouldn't they? You were not operating in a commercial function.


----------



## nawa

yes uber was not involve but will my insurance cover it? and when my insurance ask me if i drive uber or not? what should i say?


----------



## nawa

when my insurance ask me if i drive uber or not? what should i say?


----------



## Randy Shear

Just throwing this out there... If your insurance company arbitrarily asked you if you drive for Uber, they probably already know you do. Otherwise, why would they ask? They didn't ask if you drive for Lyft correct? Lying to the insurance company is typically a very bad idea. Insurance fraud is a crime. I'd be concerned. Why did they ask if you drive for Uber???


----------



## chi1cabby

nawa said:


> and when my insurance ask me if i drive uber or not? what should i say?


The answer is "You don't drive for Uber."


----------



## MKEUber

So I take it this never got resolved?


----------



## ReviTULize

MKEUber said:


> So I take it this never got resolved?


I would love to know as well


----------



## Lyft4uDC

I don't get it. if someone hits you, wouldn't that person be liable anyway? do people go "huh" when it comes to insurance? id be seeking their ass first before Uber since I didn't cause the wreck.

im counting down the days when an uber driver hits another uber driver and shit hits the fan.


----------



## Walkersm

Lyft4uDC said:


> I don't get it. if someone hits you, wouldn't that person be liable anyway? do people go "huh" when it comes to insurance? id be seeking their ass first before Uber since I didn't cause the wreck.


So then you have some money to pay for a lawyer to go after the other party? Because your personal insurance wont do it for you. And since Ubers coverage is supplemental they have no duty to defend as long as no passenger is in the car. And a lawyer wont take the case on contingency knowing the other party did not even have enough monny to buy insurance. They would want a retainer. For an auto accident case with injuries probably $10K to start. But we all have that laying around right? I mean everyone puts away 1k from each pay period right?


----------



## Swed

youtUBER said:


> I got into an accident. Not my fault.
> My uberx passenger went to a lawyer/doctor.
> My car is damaged.
> I told my personal insurance that I was doing uberx trip, so I can't expect any help from them. Uber is dragging their feet after I submitted the accident report (emails, no phone number)
> I have to play a waiting game and can't make money.
> I will update this thread and let you know how their "best in the industry" insurance will work for me.


Youtuber please let us know what the status of the process your in.


----------



## Swed

nawa said:


> recently i got an accident while my uber app was off. when i claim to insurance they asked me if i use uber or not?-- so in this case who cover the loss? my personal insurance or uber? i told my insurance that i use my car only for personal use. is that a correct ans? please help me asp


You obviously told them that you drive for Uber or they wouldn't have asked you that question. Of course you and your insurance are responsible for the accident. If you didn't have the app even on why would you think that Uber would be involved. You might have a problem with your insurance company going forward since they now know that you are driving passengers around in your car, this is pretty knew to insurance companies and I'm sure that they would rather not have the added risk.


----------



## ontheroad

Lyft4uDC said:


> I don't get it. if someone hits you, wouldn't that person be liable anyway? do people go "huh" when it comes to insurance? id be seeking their ass first before Uber since I didn't cause the wreck.
> 
> im counting down the days when an uber driver hits another uber driver and shit hits the fan.


This is great fun!!! Gotta me laughing


----------



## where's the beef?

Lyft4uDC said:


> im counting down the days when an uber driver hits another uber driver and shit hits the fan.


This would make one hell of a case study for Law Schools...


----------



## shon

This is from Uber NJ..... In the even of an accident your personal insurance company liable for your / your own car damages. What do u think now?


Ridesharing is a new and innovative form of transportation. We are talking with policymakers in New Jersey to educate them about this great new option.

Please also note that on top of your personal insurance policy, all partners using uberX in NJ are backed by our corporate insurance policy, up to $1.5 million/incident. This covers uberX drivers' liability while they are providing transportation requested through the Uber app. You can read more about our insurance coverage and find a link to our policy.

The corporate insurance policy would apply to cover your liability only -- in other words, damages/injuries to other people and other people's cars, not your own -- in the event of an accident, if your personal insurance did not apply. It would cover damages to others' cars caused by your liability, but not to your own car. We recommend that you find a personal collision policy that will apply.

Only personal (not commercial) insurance is required. We hope this helps to clarify.

Best,

Matt
Uber


----------



## Optimus Uber

If its not your fault and the other car has no insurance there is,a $1k deductible with uber.


----------



## shon

if it is my fault,uber insurance doesn't cover my car, obviously my insurance will deny to pay for my car cause of uber use..... so i need to pay out of my pocket?


----------



## Walkersm

shon said:


> if it is my fault,uber insurance doesn't cover my car, obviously my insurance will deny to pay for my car cause of uber use..... so i need to pay out of my pocket?


No Ubers Collision would cover your car. Provided you did 3 things:
1. Had collision coverage through your personal coverage. (they are not going to provide secondary coverage if you do not have the primary)

2. Submitted a claim and got turned down (I think this is only required when no passenger in the car. They state if passenger in car won't have to notify personal insurance on anything)

3. Paid the $1000.00 deductible.

However if they can prove you were not logged into the app or logged into another app at the same time and the collision is costly enough they may try and take you to court to get out of liability. They have to make someone the test case to test their liability in the court system.


----------



## where's the beef?

No matter how you look at it...
Once you get into an accident (almost any kind), you are pretty much screwed...
One way or another...


----------



## scrurbscrud

This is all such fuzzy territory I believe that in any accident, even if it's off app, could create a problem for drivers 'undisclosed' to personal insurance company status *as a commercial driver*.

Seriously considering to tell Uber's insurance to **** off and get my own ass covered regardless of it's cost. Not willing to hang my ass this far out unless I want to minimize myself to a lesser status than a repeat DUI offender.

IF you lose your license and no one will insure you and you made some ignorant boo boo for not knowing the intricacies of the insurance/legal business DRIVERS are screwed out of viability in society anyway.

There is one lesson that I have learned in life and that is the little guy gets ****ed hard every time. That would be me if I'm not careful!


----------



## shon

One question, uber insurance disclosing to our personal insurance company that our car is using for uber? how does our personal insurance company know that our car is in uber use unless the police report says?


----------



## Swed

youtUBER said:


> I got into an accident. Not my fault.
> My uberx passenger went to a lawyer/doctor.
> My car is damaged.
> I told my personal insurance that I was doing uberx trip, so I can't expect any help from them. Uber is dragging their feet after I submitted the accident report (emails, no phone number)
> I have to play a waiting game and can't make money.
> I will update this thread and let you know how their "best in the industry" insurance will work for me.


Any update about Uber insurance covering your accident?


----------



## shon

APRIL 1, 2014

POSTED BY NAIRI

Since February 2013, Uber has offered ridesharing as the lowest-cost, most reliable on-demand transportation alternative. Bringing uberX with ridesharing to market in the U.S. has also required robust insurance coverage. Uber's best-in-class insurance coverage for ridesharing in the U.S. includes as of July 14, 2014:

$1.5 million of liability coverage per incident. Uber holds commercial insurance policy with $1.5 million of coverage per incident. Drivers' liability to third parties is covered from the moment a driver accepts a trip to its conclusion. This policy is expressly primary to any personal auto coverage (However it will not take precedence over any commercial auto insurance for the vehicle). This $1.5 million limit meets or exceeds coverage for taxis and limos in these states.
$1.5 million of uninsured/underinsured motorist bodily injury coverage per incident. In December 2013, we also added uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage. In the event that another motorist causes an accident with an uberX vehicle and doesn't carry adequate insurance, this policy covers bodily injury to all occupants of the rideshare vehicle. This is important to ensure protection in a hit and run.
$50,000 of contingent comprehensive and collision insurance.* If a ridesharing driver holds personal comprehensive and collision insurance this policy covers physical damage to that vehicle that occurs during a trip, for any reason, up to $50,000 and with a $1,000 deductible.
No fault coverage (e.g., Personal Injury Protection) is provided in certain states at similar levels as limos or taxis in those cities.
$50,000/$100,000/$25,000 of contingent coverage between trips.** During the time that a ridesharing partner is available but between trips, most personal auto insurance will provide coverage. However the driver is also backed by an additional policy that covers driver liability for bodily injury up to $50,000/individual/accident with a total of $100,000/accident and up to $25,000 for property damage. This policy is contingent to a driver's personal insurance policy, meaning it will only pay if the personal auto insurance completely declines or pays zero. This policy meets or exceeds the requirements for 3rd party liability insurance in every state in the U.S.
As always, all UberBLACK, UberSUV, or uberTAXI rides are provided by commercially licensed and insured partners and drivers. Those transportation providers are covered by commercial insurance policies, in accordance with local and state requirements. We are proud of these industry-leading policies. We continue to look for ways to do more to ensure safety on the road for our transportation providers and their passengers. As we continue collaborating with the insurance industry and other stakeholders, there will be more to come.

* This replaces our prior collision-only reimbursement program as of March 14, 2014.

** Effective as of March 14, 2014 in all U.S. states

Last updated July 22, 2014

Note: Coverage limits for trips originating in states other than New Jersey, Rhode Island, and North Carolina may be lower.

This post provides an informational summary of insurance policies for quick reference and does not affirmatively or negatively amend, extend, or alter the coverage afforded by those policies.


CATEGORIES:


----------



## cybertec69

This is where the issue lies, and it will become a bigger problem in states and cities where drivers can use their private cars "according to Uber, but which is not allowed by the owners insurance policy, as they are conducting business with their vehicle(s), which is not covered under their policy " to transport passengers for business purposes, their insurance companies will not cover them but most likely drop them. When you insure your car with the likes of Geico, progressive, allstate, state Farm and the like, you are insuring it for private use, not for business purposes, which you are doing by dispatching customers with the uber base.
That's why here in nyc you need commercial taxi or FHV insurance that you only receive through certain insurance agents that deal with the underwriters for such policies "Taxi or FHV work" , and only you can operate the vehicle that is registered to do taxi work, you can not receive TLC or Taxi plates without such insurance, you can NOT join any FHV or Taxi base with standard issued license plates here in NYC.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Uber stated?

"During the time that a ridesharing partner is available but between trips, *most personal auto insurance will provide coverage*."

Unlikely if they knew drivers were 'full time' and writing off all their vehicle mileage for commercial transportation business.

If drivers have any sense they'd get documentation from their personal insurance companies that they are covered. I doubt 1 driver in 10,000 even bothers with this. We might ***** about Uber from time to time, but this particular business gaffe is entirely upon *THE DRIVERS OWN IGNORANCE.* And the sad part is the reason we don't is because we really do NEED the $$$. Finding out there is a problem on OUR END would put us all out of the biz.


----------



## scrurbscrud

shon said:


> One question, uber insurance disclosing to our personal insurance company that our car is using for uber? how does our personal insurance company know that our car is in uber use unless the police report says?


In any lawsuit resulting from an accident they find out everything. There is no hiding from the 'long arm of the law,' the court system or the vulture attorneys who make their living by milking the system for all it's worth.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Walkersm said:


> So then you have some money to pay for a lawyer to go after the other party? Because your personal insurance wont do it for you. And since Ubers coverage is supplemental they have no duty to defend as long as no passenger is in the car. And a lawyer wont take the case on contingency knowing the other party did not even have enough monny to buy insurance. They would want a retainer. For an auto accident case with injuries probably $10K to start. But we all have that laying around right? I mean everyone puts away 1k from each pay period right?


The ante to get into a legal court case with jurors in my state 'starts' at around $25,000 and climbs rapidly from there.


----------



## cybertec69

The question is this, what do you do if you get into a wreck and it is your fault, will your insurance company cover you, your passangers and the damages done to the other car and it's passengers, if they find out, and they will that you were using the car for commercial purposes "transporting people for monetary gain" , chew on that for a while.


----------



## Bart McCoy

cybertec69 said:


> The question is this, what do you do if you get into a wreck and it is your fault, will your insurance company cover you, your passangers and the damages done to the other car and it's passengers, if they find out, and they will that you were using the car for commercial purposes "transporting people for monetary gain" , chew on that for a while.


eh why rely on your personal insurance? Seems Uber would cover things if you have a uber passenger with you


----------



## Bart McCoy

Droosk said:


> Just an FYI to those still confused. If you look at the Waybill while a pax is active, it very clearly lists the Uber commercial insurance policy, contact information, policy #, etc. The information is in no way hidden.


So basically if we get into an accident while transporting a passenger, we shouldnt even notify our personal insurance since UBer's is primary correct? When it comes down to exchaning insurance info all we should do is give them that info about insurance it displays on that waybill u just mentioned?


----------



## cybertec69

Bart McCoy said:


> So basically if we get into an accident while transporting a passenger, we shouldnt even notify our personal insurance since UBer's is primary correct? When it comes down to exchaning insurance info all we should do is give them that info about insurance it displays on that waybill u just mentioned?


Uber is not your primary insurance, you need to contact your insurance company first. And in regards to Uber covering you and the passanger, that is after you go through your insurance company, and if they do cover you it is only for personal liability, not the damage to your car or other property.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Cybertec,
From post 61 above, see the third line in the bulleted paragraph. Bold added.


cybertec69 said:


> Uber is not your primary insurance, you need to contact your insurance company first. And in regards to Uber covering you and the passanger, that is after you go through your insurance company, and if they do cover you it is only for personal liability, not the damage to your car or other property.


Since February 2013, Uber has offered ridesharing as the lowest-cost, most reliable on-demand transportation alternative. Bringing uberX with ridesharing to market in the U.S. has also required robust insurance coverage. Uber's best-in-class insurance coverage for ridesharing in the U.S. includes as of July 14, 2014:

$1.5 million of liability coverage per incident. Uber holds commercial insurance policy with $1.5 million of coverage per incident. Drivers' liability to third parties is covered from the moment a driver accepts a trip to its conclusion. *This* *policy* *is* *expressly* *primary* *to* *any* *personal* *auto* *coverage* (However it will not take precedence over any commercial auto insurance for the vehicle). This $1.5 million limit meets or exceeds coverage for taxis and limos in these states.

Now having pointed this out, I also have to say that I have seen conflicting statements from Uber stating that their coverage is "Excess" to personal coverage. Go figure....


----------



## cybertec69

Like I said, you need to go through your insurance company first, I am sure they would have no problem using your current policy to do taxi transportation work, give them a call see what they will tell you, also your insurance card in your car does not have anything that says Uber on it, correct me if I am wrong, so this means that in any type of accident you will have to furnish to the authorities your current insurance company information, after the other party goes through your insurance company and let's them know what you were doing during that accident, let us know how that works out with your current carrier, after you are left drifting in the wind with your current insurance, then Uber kicks in, good luck with that process. I hope you have some good legal counsel, matter of fact, why don't you contact an attorney regarding this and see what they will tell you. Because uber says so does not make it so, just like them saying drivers make more $ with cheaper fares, don't just hear what you want to hear.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Well im thoroughly confused, because as Cybertec quoted, its says Uber is primary. But how is it primary if we contact our insurance company first? Exactly what does "primary" mean in that quoted text then?

As as mentioned by the other person, Uber's insurance policy number and contact info is listed on the waybill. So we may not have a Uber card, but we have the information needed, to exchange insurance info correct? (and that'is giving Uber's insurance info to the other party)


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Disclaimer: I don't have a dog in this fight, as I don't do ride share, but rather private driving in my clients' cars. However, I am interested in how insurance impacts those of you directly involved.
Since in other areas Uber has said they provide excess coverage, it would then put your policy first in line as primary.
In another thread I suggested that it would be a good idea to have a lawyer read Uber's policy and a driver's own policy in order to advise one just what to expect. That's what I would do, I think, before ever signing up to drive for any ride share company.
Bart, it seems to me you could provide that Uber info as you described, with the caution that if asked by a cop if you have personal coverage, answer truthfully, but explain that Uber's coverage is primary (first) when you are actively driving for them.


----------



## drivernotfound

shon said:


> One question, uber insurance disclosing to our personal insurance company that our car is using for uber? how does our personal insurance company know that our car is in uber use unless the police report says?


I'm reading the court documents for Herrera vs Uber. This is a bit freaky. Maybe the rules have changed by now, you should also know I am not a lawyer.

(HERRERA = pax, ELBATNIJI = UberX driver)

"As instructed by Defendant UBER, Plaintiff HERRERA and KOLINTZAS filed a claim with Defendant driver ELBATNIJI's personal motor vehicle insurance to seek recompense for their medical care, but Defendant ELBATNIJI's carrier denied coverage as he did not have a commercial policy. Defendant ELBATNIJI's personal motor vehicle policy specifically excluded instances of driving for profit."

Should we start getting paranoid now? Uber says they have our backs as far as insurance, but in the court documents it seems that Uber is throwing the driver under the bus on this one...?

Edit: Maybe this was when Uber's insurance was excess and not primary?


----------



## Courageous

chi1cabby said:


> The answer is "You don't drive for Uber."


Good answer. We drive for NO ONE but ourselves...We are independently contracted. PERIOD. If on a job for Uber, their commercial policy covers the incident. That might be too simple for some. (I'm not convinced Chi1 was genuine in his response)


----------



## Courageous

Bart McCoy said:


> So basically if we get into an accident while transporting a passenger, we shouldnt even notify our personal insurance since UBer's is primary correct? When it comes down to exchaning insurance info all we should do is give them that info about insurance it displays on that waybill u just mentioned?


No. Uber, NO DOUBT, will mediate with your personal insurance and take every measure they can afford (billions right?) to get your private policy to cover...THEN.. Uber is forcefully (that grey area) liable. Your insurance will KNOW at some point you are driving ... or should I say, available to drive...for Uber.


----------



## drivernotfound

Courageous said:


> No. Uber, NO DOUBT, will mediate with your personal insurance and take every measure they can afford (billions right?) to get your private policy to cover...THEN.. Uber is forcefully (that grey area) liable. Your insurance will KNOW at some point you are driving ... or should I say, available to drive...for Uber.


How cheap is a driver's life to screw over like this? Toss them a few hundred / thousand dollars in fares over a few months until they are "used up" and they eventually get into an accident. Then throw them to the insurance adjusters to be kicked to the gutter. (And basically become dependent upon other Uber drivers, you won't ever be able to get insurance again.) Get new drivers, move on, collect more 20% fees. :-( Sad now.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

The policy statements in shon's post use a July effective date, so makes you wonder what they had six months earlier at the time of the tragic Herrera incident.


----------



## scrurbscrud

drivernotfound said:


> How cheap is a driver's life to screw over like this? Toss them a few hundred / thousand dollars in fares over a few months until they are "used up" and they eventually get into an accident. Then throw them to the insurance adjusters to be kicked to the gutter. (And basically become dependent upon other Uber drivers, you won't ever be able to get insurance again.) Get new drivers, move on, collect more 20% fees. :-( Sad now.


Yeah, I think yer gittin' the real picture now.


----------



## unter ling

shon said:


> APRIL 1, 2014
> 
> POSTED BY NAIRI
> 
> Since February 2013, Uber has offered ridesharing as the lowest-cost, most reliable on-demand transportation alternative. Bringing uberX with ridesharing to market in the U.S. has also required robust insurance coverage. Uber's best-in-class insurance coverage for ridesharing in the U.S. includes as of July 14, 2014:
> 
> $1.5 million of liability coverage per incident. Uber holds commercial insurance policy with $1.5 million of coverage per incident. Drivers' liability to third parties is covered from the moment a driver accepts a trip to its conclusion. This policy is expressly primary to any personal auto coverage (However it will not take precedence over any commercial auto insurance for the vehicle). This $1.5 million limit meets or exceeds coverage for taxis and limos in these states.
> $1.5 million of uninsured/underinsured motorist bodily injury coverage per incident. In December 2013, we also added uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage. In the event that another motorist causes an accident with an uberX vehicle and doesn't carry adequate insurance, this policy covers bodily injury to all occupants of the rideshare vehicle. This is important to ensure protection in a hit and run.
> $50,000 of contingent comprehensive and collision insurance.* If a ridesharing driver holds personal comprehensive and collision insurance this policy covers physical damage to that vehicle that occurs during a trip, for any reason, up to $50,000 and with a $1,000 deductible.
> No fault coverage (e.g., Personal Injury Protection) is provided in certain states at similar levels as limos or taxis in those cities.
> $50,000/$100,000/$25,000 of contingent coverage between trips.** During the time that a ridesharing partner is available but between trips, most personal auto insurance will provide coverage. However the driver is also backed by an additional policy that covers driver liability for bodily injury up to $50,000/individual/accident with a total of $100,000/accident and up to $25,000 for property damage. This policy is contingent to a driver's personal insurance policy, meaning it will only pay if the personal auto insurance completely declines or pays zero. This policy meets or exceeds the requirements for 3rd party liability insurance in every state in the U.S.
> As always, all UberBLACK, UberSUV, or uberTAXI rides are provided by commercially licensed and insured partners and drivers. Those transportation providers are covered by commercial insurance policies, in accordance with local and state requirements. We are proud of these industry-leading policies. We continue to look for ways to do more to ensure safety on the road for our transportation providers and their passengers. As we continue collaborating with the insurance industry and other stakeholders, there will be more to come.
> 
> * This replaces our prior collision-only reimbursement program as of March 14, 2014.
> 
> ** Effective as of March 14, 2014 in all U.S. states
> 
> Last updated July 22, 2014
> 
> Note: Coverage limits for trips originating in states other than New Jersey, Rhode Island, and North Carolina may be lower.
> 
> This post provides an informational summary of insurance policies for quick reference and does not affirmatively or negatively amend, extend, or alter the coverage afforded by those policies.
> 
> 
> CATEGORIES:


April fools day?


----------



## IEUber

duggles said:


> Is that different from state to state? I will have to review Colorado emails. Last I saw (and keep in mind, Colorado was the first state to legalize the ridesharing) Uber's insurance was only primary when it came to the customer and damage you do to other people/property, it was still secondary when it came to your own vehicle (collision/comprehensive). Not to mention, the Uber insurance you can pull up on the Waybill says the driver has no coverage for workmen's comp/medical.


Cali baby..!!!


----------



## Courageous

scrurbscrud said:


> This is all such fuzzy territory I believe that in any accident, even if it's off app, could create a problem for drivers 'undisclosed' to personal insurance company status *as a commercial driver*.
> 
> Seriously considering to tell Uber's insurance to **** off and get my own ass covered regardless of it's cost. Not willing to hang my ass this far out unless I want to minimize myself to a lesser status than a repeat DUI offender.
> 
> IF you lose your license and no one will insure you and you made some ignorant boo boo for not knowing the intricacies of the insurance/legal business DRIVERS are screwed out of viability in society anyway.
> 
> There is one lesson that I have learned in life and that is the little guy gets ****ed hard every time. That would be me if I'm not careful!


UberX is not allowed to carry commercial insurance. So saith Uber.


----------



## cybertec69

If it is primary, then it means you would be purchasing insurance through Uber, not the carrier that covers your car at the moment. I have taxi insurance here in nyc, only I or someone with a TLC license they is under my policy can drive my vehicle, "uberx driver here" , all uber drivers are required to own it "just like all the rest of the industry fhv/taxi operators", we all have to carry a minimum liability amount if we want to get TLC plates and do dispatch FHV work, all uber cars regardless of what class uber has them under for their own monetary gain means nothing to the NY TLC, we are all considered black car FHV here in nyc "commercial taxi insurance or no plates for work" Uber's liability policy takes effect after our policy is put through the system. It is very simple, if you are transporting people for business purposes and you are doing it with your standard insurance policy, weird of caution. Uber does not care about you, they just want to flood the market with as many cars as possible, then worry about the consequences later "money buys good lawyers", that's why many drivers are given citations all across the country, where uber is breaking every city and state law possible, except here in nyc, where everything is regulated, no fly by nighter uber drivers here.


----------



## Courageous

cybertec69 said:


> If it is primary, then it means you would be purchasing insurance through Uber, not the carrier that covers your car at the moment. I have taxi insurance here in nyc "uberx driver here" , all uber drivers are required to own it "just like all the rest of the industry fhv/taxi operators", we all have to carry a minimum liability amount of we want to get TLC plates and do dispatch service work, all uber cars regardless of what class uber had them under for their own monetary gain, means nothing to the TLC, we are all considered black car FHV here in nyc, Uber's liability policy takes effect after our policy is put through the system. It is very simple, if you are transporting people for business purposes and you are doing it with your standard insurance policy, weird of caution. Uber does not care about you, they just want to flood the market with as many cars as possible, then worry about the consequences later "money buys good lawyers", that's why many drivers are given citations all across the country, where uber is breaking every city and state law possible, except here in nyc, where everything is regulated, no fly by nighter uber drivers here.


Any thoughts on why Uber will not allow UberX driver to carry commercial coverage?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Courageous said:


> Any thoughts on why Uber will not allow UberX driver to carry commercial coverage?


Don't have a clue how you think Uber can tell independent contractors what kind of insurance they can have . BS


----------



## Courageous

scrurbscrud said:


> Don't have a clue how you think Uber can tell independent contractors what kind of insurance they can have . BS


Not a thought....They TOLD me so.


----------



## Jake Miller

If you do not tell your auto insurance that your car is a "income producing vehicle," they can and most will not cover any cost occurred while on the job.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

Jake Miller said:


> If you do not tell your auto insurance that your car is a "income producing vehicle," they can and most will not cover any cost occurred while on the job.


Not entirely true. You can use your personal vehicle for business purposes without coverage issues. Obviously livery/taxi operations are a completely different story, but if you're, say, a traveling sales rep and you use your own car 40,000 miles a year for going to sales appointments, that's fine. Our company rates any personal vehicle that puts over 30,000 miles a year on it as "business".


----------



## scrurbscrud

Courageous said:


> Not a thought....They TOLD me so.


Show me in writing.


----------



## duggles

Here's the actual policy if this helps anyone. This was accessible through the newly updated Denver driver info site: http://www.scribd.com/doc/234793312/Ridesharing-Insurance-Policy-7-14-14


----------



## scrurbscrud

duggles said:


> Here's the actual policy if this helps anyone. This was accessible through the newly updated Denver driver info site: http://www.scribd.com/doc/234793312/Ridesharing-Insurance-Policy-7-14-14


The policy does not define what drivers are entitled to do with the determinations of their own adequate insurance coverage.


----------



## Jake Miller

Sean .... you are not comparing apples to apples. If you are a sales rep thats one thing, but most aren't. People working for Uber are in it to make an extra buck, they are not calling their insurance companies to change their existing information. Insurance companies are rating the policies based on yearly mileage and your job. A friend of mine has Allstate, he works in an office and only drives 15 miles a day on average and pays $105 a month for full coverage. he recently made the mistake of calling his insurance company to advise that he will be driving more now as he is working for Uber part time on the weekends. His new rate is $580 a month, which includes his commercial insurance as it is considered an income producing vehicle. I don't know where you are, but in Florida, this is the law.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Jake Miller said:


> Sean .... you are not comparing apples to apples. If you are a sales rep thats one thing, but most aren't. People working for Uber are in it to make an extra buck, they are not calling their insurance companies to change their existing information. Insurance companies are rating the policies based on yearly mileage and your job. A friend of mine has Allstate, he works in an office and only drives 15 miles a day on average and pays $105 a month for full coverage. he recently made the mistake of calling his insurance company to advise that he will be driving more now as he is working for Uber part time on the weekends. His new rate is $580 a month, which includes his commercial insurance as it is considered an income producing vehicle. I don't know where you are, but in Florida, this is the law.


I'm not understand though.
If you are riding with a pax, you can use Uber's insurance.
If you are by yourself, then your personal insurance.

If in Florida you can get commerical insurance, why, when you can use Uber's commercial insurance on the job?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Bart McCoy said:


> I'm not understand though.
> If you are riding with a pax, you can use Uber's insurance.
> If you are by yourself, then your personal insurance.
> 
> If in Florida you can get commerical insurance, why, when you can use Uber's commercial insurance on the job?


The insurance questions have been hacked endlessly here.

Any confusions are dispelled by YOU contacting your OWN personal auto insurance company to find out how THEY view ride share/TNC in relation to your own personal auto policy.

I don't think the standard message can be any clearer. You are only guessing, that much is certain.

Will Uber's insurance cover pax? I believe so. What does that have to do with the matter of the effects on your personal policy? Are you covered in the case of an accident with pax? That question also remains up in the air from most of the reports we've read so far. It's very IFFY territory for the DRIVERS vehicles and person. And if they do happen to cover there is still the question of the drivers personal auto insurance companies reactions to such claims. The accidents will undoubtedly be reported in the system and they will undoubtedly find out about it then. Then what will happen to you? Cancellation? A new high risk insurer.

All accidents MUST be reported to your personal auto insurance company. They make no provisions for 'on and off' policies supported by Uber's insurance. There is nothing in anyone drivers personal auto policies that provides that, period.

So make the call and eliminate confusions. Simple. You may not hear what you 'think' or 'want' to hear but you should be able to get the facts from them.

If you do happen to get in an accident your personal auto insurance will find out regardless of hiding the facts or lying about ride share driving. So you might as well start on your end.


----------



## Courageous

scrurbscrud said:


> Show me in writing.


Here's an idea...being that I could easily falsify any text claiming it is from Uber...ask them yourself.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Courageous said:


> Here's an idea...being that I could easily falsify any text claiming it is from Uber...ask them yourself.


It's not in their public domain.


----------



## Bart McCoy

scrurbscrud said:


> The insurance questions have been hacked endlessly here.
> 
> Any confusions are dispelled by YOU contacting your OWN personal auto insurance company to find out how THEY view ride share/TNC in relation to your own personal auto policy.
> 
> I don't think the standard message can be any clearer. You are only guessing, that much is certain.
> 
> Will Uber's insurance cover pax? I believe so. What does that have to do with the matter of the effects on your personal policy? Are you covered in the case of an accident with pax? That question also remains up in the air from most of the reports we've read so far. It's very IFFY territory for the DRIVERS vehicles and person. And if they do happen to cover there is still the question of the drivers personal auto insurance companies reactions to such claims. The accidents will undoubtedly be reported in the system and they will undoubtedly find out about it then. Then what will happen to you? Cancellation? A new high risk insurer.
> 
> All accidents MUST be reported to your personal auto insurance company. They make no provisions for 'on and off' policies supported by Uber's insurance. There is nothing in anyone drivers personal auto policies that provides that, period.
> 
> So make the call and eliminate confusions. Simple. You may not hear what you 'think' or 'want' to hear but you should be able to get the facts from them.
> 
> If you do happen to get in an accident your personal auto insurance will find out regardless of hiding the facts or lying about ride share driving. So you might as well start on your end.


I'm not guessing, I'm simply going by what Uber has stated/written about their insurance policy being primary.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Bart McCoy said:


> I'm not guessing, I'm simply going by what Uber has stated/written about their insurance policy being primary.


Uber is not your *personal auto insurance company. Only what they think matters,* not what Uber lies about.


----------



## Bart McCoy

scrurbscrud said:


> Uber is not your *personal auto insurance company. Only what they think matters,* not what Uber lies about.


Personal auto insurance means covering for me when doing personal things. I never said this about Uber. The only thing I'm saying is that Uber covers you when you are working for them (i.e. have a pax in the car). This is what I mean by Uber's insurance(which is commerical insurance) being primary.


----------



## cybertec69

Bart McCoy said:


> I'm not guessing, I'm simply going by what Uber has stated/written about their insurance policy being primary.


How can they be primary, if that is the case, you don't need coverage from your insurance company, just have uber insure you, since they are primary


----------



## cybertec69

Bart McCoy said:


> Personal auto insurance means covering for me when doing personal things. I never said this about Uber. The only thing I'm saying is that Uber covers you when you are working for them (i.e. have a pax in the car). This is what I mean by Uber's insurance(which is commerical insurance) being primary.


But before uber coverage takes effect, you must go through your insurance company first.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

I think what I read in the description of Uber's coverage was that it was primary for liability for personal injuries and damage to other's property. But for damage to the "partner's" vehicle it would be excess or secondary if the personal coverage was denied or fell short. $1000.00 deductible, $50,000.00 maximum. Seems to me you would only need your coverage in the latter instance. 
Disclaimer: I'm not a lawyer nor a spokesperson for the insurance industry. Just trying to make sense out of the legalese and mumbo jumbo doublespeak.


----------



## drivernotfound

cybertec69 said:


> But before uber coverage takes effect, you must go through your insurance company first.


Your insurance company that doesn't allow driving for profit? I think this is the headaches that most drivers face. (Or hopefully are at least aware of.)


----------



## scrurbscrud

Older Chauffeur said:


> Disclaimer: I'm not a lawyer nor a spokesperson for the insurance industry.


Uh, yeah. That's why it's best left to the driver to do their own shopping.


----------



## UberLuxbod

As the OP is now MIA I think we can assume he is deep in the brown stuff.

For all the UberX drivers or other Rideshare drivers.

Please get proper Commercial Insurance or the Equivalent in your area.

Don't expect Uber to bail you out.

We are all adults.

Time to stand up on your own two feet.

From memory my coverage for passengers is £10million.

There are some caveats.

Such as limiting the number of HNWI or Royalty you convey.

Joys of proper Chauffeur/Commercial Insurance.


----------



## UberLuxbod

nawa said:


> yes uber was not involve but will my insurance cover it? and when my insurance ask me if i drive uber or not? what should i say?


If your Insurance asks you a direct question.

And they ask if the car has at any time been used for Uber or other Rideshare work.

It makes no difference you were or weren't working for Uber at the time of the accident.

What matters is how they worded the question.

If they worded it like I did above then denial woild likely constitute Fraud or Obtaining a Percunary Advantage by Deception.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Courageous said:


> UberX is not allowed to carry commercial insurance. So saith Uber.


And you believe Uber?

Ignorance is no defence in law.

Insurance is the drivers responsibility.

I am glad Uber has to work within the current Private Hire Industry framework in the UK.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Jake Miller said:


> Sean .... you are not comparing apples to apples. If you are a sales rep thats one thing, but most aren't. People working for Uber are in it to make an extra buck, they are not calling their insurance companies to change their existing information. Insurance companies are rating the policies based on yearly mileage and your job. A friend of mine has Allstate, he works in an office and only drives 15 miles a day on average and pays $105 a month for full coverage. he recently made the mistake of calling his insurance company to advise that he will be driving more now as he is working for Uber part time on the weekends. His new rate is $580 a month, which includes his commercial insurance as it is considered an income producing vehicle. I don't know where you are, but in Florida, this is the law.


I am glad your friend has made sure they are correctly insured.

As that is the only reason why I keep banging on the Insurance drum.

Why trust Uber?

Make sure you have proper coverage.

Not rely on a Company that has proved on many occasions as not worthy of your trust


----------



## Courageous

UberLuxbod said:


> And you believe Uber?
> 
> Ignorance is no defence in law.
> 
> Insurance is the drivers responsibility.
> 
> I am glad Uber has to work within the current Private Hire Industry framework in the UK.


"Believe Uber?" is irrelevant. What is relevant is they reject any commercial coverage policy by the UberX and will not apply it to account which means you won't be driving for UberX...period. May be different in other markets, but for my areas, no commercial policy permitted by Uber for UberX drivers.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Bart McCoy said:


> Personal auto insurance means covering for me when doing personal things. I never said this about Uber. The only thing I'm saying is that Uber covers you when you are working for them (i.e. have a pax in the car). This is what I mean by Uber's insurance(which is commerical insurance) being primary.


You are an independant contractor.

It is your responsibility to ensure you indemnify yourself against possible losses.

If you want to stick your head in the sand then go for it..


----------



## UberLuxbod

Courageous said:


> "Believe Uber?" is irrelevant. What is relevant is they reject any commercial coverage policy by the UberX and will not apply it to account which means you won't be driving for UberX...period. May be different in other markets, but for my areas, no commercial policy permitted by Uber for UberX drivers.


Ok.

Do what you want.

I am fully Insured to do the work wether for Uber or any of the other Operators I work for.

What does it have to do with Uber what you have Insured yourself for?

I would say they are irrelevant.

They are not an Insurance Company.

They are just a Company that pretends to have thought up the use of an App to request a Private Hire vehicle.

That fact that Addison Lee did so in London several yeats earlier doesn't seem to register on the Uber Radar.


----------



## dsimms

Guys,

Please understand, any insurance that uber carries is not for you! uber does not care about you, your vehicle,
or the punk pax that left you with a lying review. If uber's insurance is even correct ($1.5m) then that is there
to cover a lawsuit in the event they get sued; Do you really think uber cares about you or your totaled vehicle?

You are running a business under a company called uber that does not seem to give a crap about anything
other then themselves, some of you need to get with the program, and act like you are running a business
rather then pretenting you know what you are doing, then end up getting your ass sued off....

1: Protect your ASSets, setup an LLC.
LLC means Limited Liability Company
Limit Your Liabilites as much as possible.....

2: Obtain appropriate auto insurance through your carrier....
(tell them you will be using your vehicle for ride-share, uber, etc)
(Sit back and what your rates go up instantly)
Why? Because now you have told your auto-insurance that you are high risk....

auto insurance is not meant to be life insurance, you, pax, and other parties
maybe covered to certain degrees.....

3: Get a $1m Business Liability policy.

If you are still making money between 1,2 & 3
then it will most likely be less then min wage from the
arguments I have been seeing on this forum....

By the time uber wears out your first car that you are using
to make min wage above or below, then you will using that
to paying for your next vehicle you put into service.....

You guys are nothing more then a throw-away "affiliate"
From what I am seeing so far, uber sees you as disposable....

My guess is most of you do not carry adequate insurance.
You think trashing your vehicle is a loss? Wait til someone dies
regardless of fault, and watch vengeful family members come
at you with a multi-million dollar suit...think your covered?
Uber has millions of dollars, and high powered attorneys that
will cover for them. Who will cover for you?

When the shit hits the fan, do you think uber will be there for you?
If you said "no" which I have seen many times; Well, I think deep
down you know you are probably in the wrong business; and if you kill
someone, and it is your fault, you are most likely going to prison, and
if you are at fault, regardless of death or not, then see how quickly
your account will be deactivated; my guess is by noon the next day.....

You are paying uber 20%? and tons of other
fees on top of that if you are doing it right....
I find that truly absurd, how are any of you making
any money at all; I just do not see how it is possible...
(leave off some liabilities, i guess you can skirt by for a spell,
until you get into that big accident you have not had
for 20+ years) and that family member that is going to
sue your ass off, well, they dont give a-shit about that....

and to think I was considering signing up...
I see uber as a big fat risk factor if you ask me....


----------



## scrurbscrud

dsimms said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please understand, any insurance that uber carries is not for you! uber does not care about you, your vehicle,
> or the punk pax that left you with a lying review. If uber's insurance is even correct ($1.5m) then that is there
> to cover a lawsuit in the event they get sued; Do you really think uber cares about you or your totaled vehicle?
> 
> You are running a business under a company called uber that does not seem to give a crap about anything
> other then themselves, some of you need to get with the program, and act like you are running a business
> rather then pretenting you know what you are doing, then end up getting your ass sued off....
> 
> 1: Protect your ASSets, setup an LLC.
> LLC means Limited Liability Company
> Limit Your Liabilites as much as possible.....
> 
> 2: Obtain appropriate auto insurance through your carrier....
> (tell them you will be using your vehicle for ride-share, uber, etc)
> (Sit back and what your rates go up instantly)
> Why? Because now you have told your auto-insurance that you are high risk....
> 
> auto insurance is not meant to be life insurance, you, pax, and other parties
> maybe covered to certain degrees.....
> 
> 3: Get a $1m Business Liability policy.
> 
> If you are still making money between 1,2 & 3
> then it will most likely be less then min wage from the
> arguments I have been seeing on this forum....
> 
> By the time uber wears out your first car that you are using
> to make min wage above or below, then you will using that
> to paying for your next vehicle you put into service.....
> 
> You guys are nothing more then a throw-away "affiliate"
> From what I am seeing so far, uber sees you as disposable....
> 
> My guess is most of you do not carry adequate insurance.
> You think trashing your vehicle is a loss? Wait til someone dies
> regardless of fault, and watch vengeful family members come
> at you with a multi-million dollar suit...think your covered?
> Uber has millions of dollars, and high powered attorneys that
> will cover for them. Who will cover for you?
> 
> When the shit hits the fan, do you think uber will be there for you?
> If you said "no" which I have seen many times; Well, I think deep
> down you know you are probably in the wrong business; and if you kill
> someone, and it is your fault, you are most likely going to prison, and
> if you are at fault, regardless of death or not, then see how quickly
> your account will be deactivated; my guess is by noon the next day.....
> 
> You are paying uber 20%? and tons of other
> fees on top of that if you are doing it right....
> I find that truly absurd, how are any of you making
> any money at all; I just do not see how it is possible...
> (leave off some liabilities, i guess you can skirt by for a spell,
> until you get into that big accident you have not had
> for 20+ years) and that family member that is going to
> sue your ass off, well, they dont give a-shit about that....
> 
> and to think I was considering signing up...
> I see uber as a big fat risk factor if you ask me....


It's good to see that SOME people think their way through the facts before leaping off a cliff to nearly certain destruction.

Well said!


----------



## dsimms

scrurbscrud said:


> It's good to see that SOME people think their way through the facts before leaping off a cliff to nearly certain destruction.
> 
> Well said!


*desperation drives people to do crazy things....*
they look at the empty/dead promises, and see the amount
of money they could be making, and think "I can do this"
what they do not do is a realistic business plan to see if
what they are doing will be sustainable long term....
and when I see decreased pay, fees, wear & tear, more fees...
the only thing you are really doing is hoping nothing goes
wrong, and can roll one check into another, and another...
I just dont see this as a sustainable business plan, all the while,
uber sits back and does code, and collects high commission fees...
(then stab you in the eye by not offering support, seriously!)


----------



## scrurbscrud

dsimms said:


> *desperation drives people to do crazy things....*
> they look at the empty/dead promises, and see the amount
> of money they could be making, and think "I can do this"
> what they do not do is a realistic business plan to see if
> what they are doing will be sustainable long term....
> and when I see decreased pay, fees, wear & tear, more fees...
> the only thing you are really doing is hoping nothing goes
> wrong, and can roll one check into another, and another...
> I just dont see this as a sustainable business plan, all the while,
> uber sits back and does code, and collects high commission fees...
> (then stab you in the eye by not offering support, seriously!)


I totally agree. Were it NOT for the fact that Uber lied to my face through email, in writing no less, about 'fares' compared to 'actual' I wouldn't have set foot in the space. Between a completely out of touch overlord and drivers who don't know their asses from a hole in the ground when it comes to risk assessment/insurance and basic math, it's not long for the chopping block on these models. @ $1.10 a mile for UberX WTF! ?

Drivers ARE desperately insane and Uber is equally desperate in manipulating them. This thing for Uber is a shit up the pole deal until they can cash out in an IPO.


----------



## UberNOT

What you don't know is going to hurt you, hope your enjoying their success


----------



## HisShadowX

youtUBER said:


> What's funny, my insurance contacted the other guy's insurance and got no answer yet.


They have to. Both insurance companies will contact each other to see who is at fault. Though if the person has no insurance OR its an At-Fault accident on your part you will end up with the bill and you're insurance will not cover you if you do not have a Commerical Policy.

Honestly, contact your local news perhaps they can make Uber move a little faster



NightRider said:


> I think many people, including myself, are very much NOT clear on this. So, we do need to still go through our personal insurance, even when there is a passenger in the car?
> 
> Thanks for your input!


If you report an accident when you are using your personal insurance for commerical reasons (Which they will find out) they most likely will automatically deny you. From what I am reading so far his insurance is being nice and trying to see if the other guy is at fault or has current insurance.

His insurance most likely will be cancelled or he will be forced to upgrade



nawa said:


> recently i got an accident while my uber app was off. when i claim to insurance they asked me if i use uber or not?-- so in this case who cover the loss? my personal insurance or uber? i told my insurance that i use my car only for personal use. is that a correct ans? please help me asp


You're tow truck driver might have reported you used an Uber App or had it showing. As long as you were not using it at the time I would deny being an Uber driver.

Any accident sucks but in your case you weren't using Uber or transporting someone well using the device. This puts you in a good situation. I hope though this is a wake up call for you.



Baron VonStudley said:


> Ok so sorry that the accident happened at all. It can happen to anyone at any time. This thread is a very important and informative but based on my past experience being rear ended once and having another freak accident where on a divided highway a car coming towards us lost the front drivers tire and it came flying at our car. In each case there was another driver at fault. I did not have to even tell my insurance because it was the other drivers settlement process.
> So all this talk about your own insurance confuses me. The other driver is primary uber is secondary and your insurance is off picking daisies.
> Uber has a $1000 deductible so you don't even want to deal with your comprehensive with them.


Incorrect. Personal and Commerical Insurance are both different beasts that cost a different price. Using your own car for example to deliver News Papers makes your vehicle a Commercial Vehicle.

The Tow Truck driver who gets paid hourly and the company that gets the GOA for reporting the car used was used for Commercial purposes.



Droosk said:


> Why wouldn't they? You were not operating in a commercial function.


Right don't even mention it if you were not using Uber at the time and had a passanger in the Vehicle. Your situation sucks BUT at least you have a better chances of denying involvement. You could always use the excuse you mounted the phone to use a GPS map but forgot to do so and used Uber as a passanger and thats why the app was up if they mentioned it.



Lyft4uDC said:


> I don't get it. if someone hits you, wouldn't that person be liable anyway? do people go "huh" when it comes to insurance? id be seeking their ass first before Uber since I didn't cause the wreck.
> 
> im counting down the days when an uber driver hits another uber driver and shit hits the fan.





Droosk said:


> Why wouldn't they? You were not operating in a commercial function.


Yep thats why the guy's insurance company is holding out hope right now the guys other insurance is legit. You want to start the process as quickly as possible so you can get a payout. Remember the other side lawyered up already.



Swed said:


> You obviously told them that you drive for Uber or they wouldn't have asked you that question. Of course you and your insurance are responsible for the accident. If you didn't have the app even on why would you think that Uber would be involved. You might have a problem with your insurance company going forward since they now know that you are driving passengers around in your car, this is pretty knew to insurance companies and I'm sure that they would rather not have the added risk.


Incorrect it was the Tower most likely. When the Tow Truck driver arrives remember he gets paid hourly not per car. So if he notices you have a bunch of news papers, pizza boxes, or an Uber App open he is going to try to call the insurance company to ask for a GOA and to get a PO for it so he doesn't have to do any work.

Working for a big insurance company I can tell you, that if you get in an accident without commerical insurance and your using your car for commerical purposes your screwed. In his case he is in a better spot to say, "No I am not an Uber Driver" but the guy with the passanger he is sort of screwed



shon said:


> One question, uber insurance disclosing to our personal insurance company that our car is using for uber? how does our personal insurance company know that our car is in uber use unless the police report says?


The Tow Truck Driver.

Ever see the movie, "Waiting" where the girl screams and acts nasty towards her servers? I once got a call from a nasty Man-Boy who was in his late 30s deliverying News Papers from his car. Real nasty. The Tow Truck Driver and you can tell he had a smile on the phone telling me the guy is a news paper boy and has tons of this mornings papers. Denying that guy was a pleasure lol

Remember treat the people your talking to with respect because you might want some people to look the other way.



Bart McCoy said:


> So basically if we get into an accident while transporting a passenger, we shouldnt even notify our personal insurance since UBer's is primary correct? When it comes down to exchaning insurance info all we should do is give them that info about insurance it displays on that waybill u just mentioned?


Depends on the situation. If you have no passanger in your car you would be foolish to report to anyone you drive to uber even the tow truck driver or police officer. Now if you were on a job and transporting a passanger you want to be as HONEST as possible cause your already screwed and driving dirty.

That's not true. The reason why a traveling salesman will be less likely to be caught because its easier for him to hide what he is doing. He can simply say he was traveling to his job when this happened. As long as he is not saying he is using it to go to Door 2 Door than he is fine.



UberLuxbod said:


> As the OP is now MIA I think we can assume he is deep in the brown stuff.
> 
> For all the UberX drivers or other Rideshare drivers.
> 
> Please get proper Commercial Insurance or the Equivalent in your area.
> 
> Don't expect Uber to bail you out.
> 
> We are all adults.
> 
> Time to stand up on your own two feet.
> 
> From memory my coverage for passengers is £10million.
> 
> There are some caveats.
> 
> Such as limiting the number of HNWI or Royalty you convey.
> 
> Joys of proper Chauffeur/Commercial Insurance.


If anything Uber or his lawyer requested he no longer talk about this anywhere. He is in a serious mess. Thats for sure.



dsimms said:


> *desperation drives people to do crazy things....*
> they look at the empty/dead promises, and see the amount
> of money they could be making, and think "I can do this"
> what they do not do is a realistic business plan to see if
> what they are doing will be sustainable long term....
> and when I see decreased pay, fees, wear & tear, more fees...
> the only thing you are really doing is hoping nothing goes
> wrong, and can roll one check into another, and another...
> I just dont see this as a sustainable business plan, all the while,
> uber sits back and does code, and collects high commission fees...
> (then stab you in the eye by not offering support, seriously!)


Pretty much this.

Plus Obama is about to legalize illegal immigrants adding them to the pool of low skilled workers here in the US which means harder to get a job.


----------



## Randy Shear

This should sum it up for you.

http://blog.uber.com/uberXridesharinginsurance


----------



## scrurbscrud

Randy Shear said:


> This should sum it up for you.
> 
> http://blog.uber.com/uberXridesharinginsurance


Yes, I think most of us have learned to read Uber's deceptive practices in that link, falsely representing what most personal auto insurance does when in fact it DOESN'T.

Only idiots will believe Uber and not their own insurance companies statements to the contrary.

We know which side of the scale yer on Randy.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

scrurbscrud said:


> Yes, I think most of us have learned to read Uber's deceptive practices in that link, falsely representing what most personal auto insurance does when in fact it DOESN'T.
> 
> Only idiots will believe Uber and not their own insurance companies statements to the contrary.
> 
> We know which side of the scale yer on Randy.


Thank God for Scrurbscrud. Set this Randy guy straight.


----------



## Bart McCoy

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Thank God for Scrurbscrud. Set this Randy guy straight.


true

but look at it this wayand before i begin i already know insurance do not allow you to use your peronsal insurance to do any livery, and hopefully hybrid insurance will be our answer)

personal insurance companies should cover accidents that happen when you're by yourself and dont have app on. Most insurance companies dont want to pay for claims even when app off because a lot of uber drivers, even when app off, like to head to areas where they are known to get a lot of pings. But say you work for mcdonalds at different locations in a city. That's no different than saying a insurance company wont insure you or deny claims for driving to your different mcdonald job locations....just like you drive to your uber job(good area for pings). Because right now, Uber covers when the app is on,while having an active pax,and after you drop them off and until the app is off. So with that, their shouldnt be an insurance gap.

Now for the slow folks: i already know the current set up is not sufficient. I am merely giving an example of why insurance companies should allow and cover people in their personal cars using personal insurance. Because even when the app is off they are just traveling to their job location in the worst case


----------



## SDUberdriver

_WOW ,I am so happy I have Commercial Insurance. Don't have to worry about all this crap&#8230;..._


----------



## Sydney Uber

cybertec69 said:


> But before uber coverage takes effect, you must go through your insurance company first.


So therefore Uber cannot be primary


----------



## Lidman

thanks for clearing that up


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Bart McCoy said:


> true
> 
> but look at it this wayand before i begin i already know insurance do not allow you to use your peronsal insurance to do any livery, and hopefully hybrid insurance will be our answer)
> 
> personal insurance companies should cover accidents that happen when you're by yourself and dont have app on. Most insurance companies dont want to pay for claims even when app off because a lot of uber drivers, even when app off, like to head to areas where they are known to get a lot of pings. But say you work for mcdonalds at different locations in a city. That's no different than saying a insurance company wont insure you or deny claims for driving to your different mcdonald job locations....just like you drive to your uber job(good area for pings). Because right now, Uber covers when the app is on,while having an active pax,and after you drop them off and until the app is off. So with that, their shouldnt be an insurance gap.
> 
> Now for the slow folks: i already know the current set up is not sufficient. I am merely giving an example of why insurance companies should allow and cover people in their personal cars using personal insurance. Because even when the app is off they are just traveling to their job location in the worst case


Insurance companies make money through very complex risk/reward algorithms. Even hinting about using the car for some kind of commercial business (rather than travel to commercial business) is going to invalidate all their mathematics. They need to come up with entirely new algorithms to account for the increased risk that Ubering brings. Some insurance companies have already done this.


----------



## arklan

Sydney Uber said:


> So therefore Uber cannot be primary


actually, i had an accident back on the 21st of oct, contacted uber, car's currently in the shop getting fixed and i have a check in hand to cover the repairs from uber's insurance. never contacted or was asked to contact my own.


----------



## Walkersm

arklan said:


> actually, i had an accident back on the 21st of oct, contacted uber, car's currently in the shop getting fixed and i have a check in hand to cover the repairs from uber's insurance. never contacted or was asked to contact my own.


You had passengers in the vehicle at the time of the accident?

EDIT: Oh never mind I saw your posting history about your accident. Good to hear they are taking care of it! Please give an update to your original post about your accident and the process. I am sure many would like to read about it. Or did you already and I missed it?


----------



## arklan

Walkersm said:


> You had passengers in the vehicle at the time of the accident?
> 
> EDIT: Oh never mind I saw your posting history about your accident. Good to hear they are taking care of it! Please give an update to your original post about your accident and the process. I am sure many would like to read about it. Or did you already and I missed it?


passenger, but yes.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Sydney Uber said:


> So therefore Uber cannot be primary


uber states they are primary though


----------



## StephenJBlue

Ok. The insurance bit from @uber confuses me. Sorry for being simple minded I guess..

Here's how I see my reaction to a wreck.

If I have any wrecked WITHOUT a passenger, even if I am on the way to pick one up, I am NOT telling uber. I will go thru my personal insurance and will not be telling them I was on the way to pickup an uber passenger. I just won't tell them I'm an uber driver. 

If I have one with a passenger, i am in no way telling my personal insurance and am going to hope Uber covers it.

I have no idea if they would. OR if they would contact my personal insurance. I hope not.


----------



## Bart McCoy

StrawJim said:


> Ok. The insurance bit from @uber confuses me. Sorry for being simple minded I guess..
> 
> Here's how I see my reaction to a wreck.
> 
> If I have any wrecked WITHOUT a passenger, even if I am on the way to pick one up, I am NOT telling uber. I will go thru my personal insurance and will not be telling them I was on the way to pickup an uber passenger. I just won't tell them I'm an uber driver.
> 
> If I have one with a passenger, i am in no way telling my personal insurance and am going to hope Uber covers it.
> 
> I have no idea if they would. OR if they would contact my personal insurance. I hope not.


this is how most people are doing uber,although of course, this way is risky


----------

